# Happy New Year 2013



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

May the New Year bring more imagination, inspiration and motivation to all the haunters here for a better Halloween!!!!!! IMU and Pirate Lady


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy New Year, HauntForum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*Happy New Year 2013!*

I wish everyone a wonderful, funfilled, safe new year! Be careful on the roads tonight!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

May all our Haunt Forum family, have a happy, healthy and safe New Year!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Happy early new year to my American brethren. I'll be the first to go through it before the main landers lol. And won't be functional later I'm surr


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Already slurring as he's typing!  You surr-ly won't!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

To everyone at HauntForum, from my family to yours! Happy New Year 2013!!!! Let's hope it's better than this last one!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Warm wishes for a super New Year to all who see this!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy new Year everyone.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone!
Enjoying a festive cocktail at the moment. All the best in 2013 and cheers to all!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New Year everybody! Get out there and party like it's 1999!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy New Year! 
Be extra careful on the roads tonight, should you be on them. 
Best wishes to all for 2013!
Don't take any 'mystery drinks from a sasquatch tonight... just trust me on that one...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Zurgh said:


> Happy New Year!
> Be extra careful on the roads tonight, should you be on them.
> Best wishes to all for 2013!
> Don't take any 'mystery drinks from a sasquatch tonight... just trust me on that one...


:jol:WTF??? I hired Sasquatch as my bar tender tonight! Jeezee....dang it! No one is going to want to drink one of his drinks now....shoot fire, dang it....

Happy New Year everyone...you guys have the best year ever in 2013 and I want ONLY THE BEST FOR YOU GUYS in 2013!!!
Love, hearts, and kisses......
Jana (aka P5)


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Have a Hauntingly Happy New Year, Y'All!!!!:xbones:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Copchick said:


> ^ Already slurring as he's typing!  You surr-ly won't!


Lol


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

the bloody chef said:


> Have a Hauntingly Happy New Year, Y'All!!!!:xbones:


:jol:I love that you are already adopting our "Southern ways".....Ya'll!!!
(now if I can just get you to say dang it...I am golden....)


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I love that you are already adopting our "Southern ways".....Ya'll!!!
> (now if I can just get you to say dang it...I am golden....)


 well, gol durn it! I mean dang it! I lived in Texas for about 5 years and picked up a few things! Like my favorite way of saying a simple "I don't care"= _That don't make no never mind ta me!_ You can magine NY'ers faces when they hear that one!!!! I usually have to explain it to them...they ain't learnt too good up here!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

*Happy 2013 everyone!*

The countdown to Halloween 2013 officially begins! Happy New Year!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I want to wish everyone a Happy New Year! Hope it brings you enough. Just enough. So you keep your sanity. Enough good health. Enough love, hugs and kisses from the ones who mean the most to you. Enough happiness to appreciate all you have. Just enough of what you really need.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone. Here's hoping 2013 is a good one for all!!!


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy new year


----------

